# 94 Maxima won't shift into 2nd.



## ZyanMayfield (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a 1994 Nissan Maxima with an Auto Transmission. Engine VG30(E) Transmission RE4F02A. 160K. The car runs fine except it won't shift into 2nd. It reverse's perfectly fine. It doesn't feel like it slips at all when it's in first, it just has a top speed of about 30 if you really rev it. Transmission seems good except it won't even try to shift. 

Upon draining the transmission fluid it was darker and smelt a little burnt. I have pulled the transmission however I don't want to waste time and money. Some people are saying if I go in replace the filter and put new transmission fluid in it then it'll work the filter and bad fluid was causing incorrect pressures. A shop said I need to replace the whole transmission it's bad(without much detail) Which should I do and could it also be something electrical/computer? Any Help would be appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the ATF has a dark appearance and a burnt smell, that indicates that the clutch packs have been severely worn. 

You can certainly try and install a new filter and fresh ATF. In doing so, be sure to flush out the torque converter and transmission cooler. However, IMO, I don't think it'll help you.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Not shifting out of 1st gear is a classic symptom of a bad governor, so I would check that. As far as replacing the filter, which is on the top of the trans under the pan (rather than the bottom, like most trannies), it doesn't have one. Nissan uses a screen because, in their thinking, if there is enough debris in the fluid to clog the screen, the trans is in need of an overhaul, not a service. Also, your symptom is not an indication of a clogged filter. If your filter was clogged, you would lose oil pressure and the trans would slip or not move the vehicle, at all. If you decide to service your trans, make sure you use the proper ATF that is recommended for a Dexron/Dexron II application; do not use Dexron III for servicing as it can cause the valves to stick in the valve body. Popular choices that will work include genuine Nissan Type "D" ATF, Valvoline Maxlife ATF or Castrol Mult-import ATF. So, all that said, I would pull the governor and check the condition of the gear for worn/stripped teeth. If that's okay, you may be able to clean up the governor itself with some brake cleaner if it's in otherwise good shape.


----------



## ZyanMayfield (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey thanks for the info I will for sure check the governor. It just seemed like to me most transmissions that really are dead either reverse doesn't work, it makes terrible noises, it slips or it shifts really bad. Mine runs perfect just doesn't want to shift doesn't even act like it wants to. I had a ton of trouble trying to figure out about the filter most people said there was none but auto zone wanted to sell me one.... not sure if there is 2 models but I found mine. You have to take off the bell housing to get to it. terrible spot. I would imagine no-one has ever changed it. Thanks for the info I'll post updates after I check the governor and then replace the filter and ATF pop it in real fast (lol real fast....)


----------

